# Is it OCD if you get violent thoughts?



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

I find sometimes just out of the blue I get violent thoughts about harming myself, or friends and family etc and like a temptation in the back of my head daring me to do it, not that I ever actually would but its not a nice feeling, it always gets me down when it happens because it makes me feel like a freak


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

i think that's more schizophrenia then ocd.
*
*


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

successful said:


> i think that's more schizophrenia then ocd.


I don't think its schizophrenia, I've read that OCD can give people these kind of thoughts. I've had it worse in the past but it still happens every now and again.


----------



## SOME (Jul 13, 2009)

yeah dude I get the same way but have no idea what it is. I just listen to violent music to satisfy it.


----------



## Smitten (Oct 30, 2006)

*Could be this *

*"Purely Obsessional Obsessive-Compulsive Disorder* (also called *Pure Obsessional OCD*, *Pure-O*, *OCD without overt compulsions* or *Primarily Obsessional OCD*)[1] is a lesser-known form or manifestation of OCD. For people with Purely Obsessional OCD, there are usually no observable compulsions, such as those commonly seen in those with the typical form of OCD (checking, counting, hand-washing, etc.). While ritualizing and neutralizing behaviors do take place, they are almost entirely in the form of excessive mental rumination.[2][3][4]"
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Purely_Obsessional_OCD

I get it sometimes.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I get violent thoughts all the time people will probably think i should be locked up. :roll


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)

i know what you guys are talking about and i get the same thing sometimes.dont worry about it too much..horror novelists and movie makers dont pull all that violence out of their ***.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Yeah sounds like intrusive thoughts to me very likely OCD is the culprit. I've read a few books on OCD and what you described is a common symptom to alot of people who have it.


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

Smitten said:


> *Could be this *
> 
> *"Purely Obsessional Obsessive-Compulsive Disorder* (also called *Pure Obsessional OCD*, *Pure-O*, *OCD without overt compulsions* or *Primarily Obsessional OCD*)[1] is a lesser-known form or manifestation of OCD. For people with Purely Obsessional OCD, there are usually no observable compulsions, such as those commonly seen in those with the typical form of OCD (checking, counting, hand-washing, etc.). While ritualizing and neutralizing behaviors do take place, they are almost entirely in the form of excessive mental rumination.[2][3][4]"
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Purely_Obsessional_OCD
> ...


Thanks, Yeah a lot of stuff on that wiki sounds very familiar, its good to know that it doesn't actually mean that deep down your a psychpath lol


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

sacred said:


> i know what you guys are talking about and i get the same thing sometimes.dont worry about it too much..horror novelists and movie makers dont pull all that violence out of their ***.


yeah im sure if that was your job it would actually be quite a usefull condition to have lol


----------



## kid a (Aug 26, 2010)

successful said:


> i think that's more schizophrenia then ocd.
> *
> *


your avatar is amazingg

if you hear actual voices in your head, then it could be Schizophrenia but i hear my subconcious alot conflicting with me, an disagreeing with me an thinking a lot of nasty things that i would never say or that i didnt even want to think.but just accept them when they come and know its not you...if you try to reject them theyll only come harder


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

> if you hear actual voices in your head, then it could be Schizophrenia but i hear my subconcious alot conflicting with me, an disagreeing with me an thinking a lot of nasty things that i would never say or that i didn't even want to think.but just accept them when they come and know its not you...if you try to reject them theyll only come harder


Its not voices or anything like that, just ideas that pop into my head that I didn't want to think like you said. Im better at accepting them now than I was, I used to get really worked up and anxious about it and would be pacing around trying to make it stop, which only makes it worse


----------



## kid a (Aug 26, 2010)

yeah i dont hear actual voices either its just thoughts that take over , they dont seem to be mine but i know that a part of me is controlling it...i sometimes think i have borderline personality disorder. it could be that too
ughh all these disorders. really dont label yourself with them it only makes whatever your feeling worse
i research it but i try not to obsess over it which is really hard with anything i do (not obsessing) 
just know that what you do or think isnt what you are.


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

yeah thats the thing with mental/psychological disorders, the diagnosis is pretty vague and loads of the symptoms of each overlap. I used to read up on them and obsess over it a lot aswell trying to find out what was wrong with me, there are so many disorders I and many people on here could convince themselves they have. Suppose its just part of the nature of SA to obsess about things like this though


----------



## bazinga (Jun 9, 2010)

more than likely, ocd. Intrusive thoughts. I have this same problem. Fortunately the SSRI and AP that I take alleviates it.

My problem stems from watching real gore videos in the past, which have stuck with me. Beheadings, you name it. It makes my heart sink, can't sleep, get anxious. But like I said, fortunately for me my current scripts seem to get rid of it.


----------



## maclasch (Jan 9, 2009)

Not schizophrenia. That's my life with OCD from 8 years old up to now. It can be absolutely terrifying, but just be assured with the knowledge that you would never act on any of those terrible thoughts. Find a hobby, do something, anything to take your mind off it. It helps when you're too busy to think.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Sounds like OCD to me too. I was the exact same way when I was 16/17. I would get these thoughts and was convinced I was going insane. I often got very depressed because of these thoughts I could not control. It was an _awful_ time in my life. I was so ashamed of myself for thinking that way and I couldn't bring myself to look in the mirror for a year. I later found out I had OCD, which came as a relief.


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

heyJude said:


> Sounds like OCD to me too. I was the exact same way when I was 16/17. I would get these thoughts and was convinced I was going insane. I often got very depressed because of these thoughts I could not control. It was an _awful_ time in my life. I was so ashamed of myself for thinking that way and I couldn't bring myself to look in the mirror for a year. I later found out I had OCD, which came as a relief.


I can relate to the thinking your going insane, I went through a phase like that about a year or so ago, it really was horrible. But yeah once it has a name and you know its not coming from you it does make it easier to deal with


----------



## ORly (Jul 23, 2010)

Yes, I agree with many of the others. It could easily be a symptom of OCD.

A large portion of my obsessions deal with violent intrusive thoughts. I even have rituals I feel compelled to complete to nullify the thoughts.


----------



## ORly (Jul 23, 2010)

heyJude said:


> Sounds like OCD to me too. I was the exact same way when I was 16/17. I would get these thoughts and was convinced I was going insane. I often got very depressed because of these thoughts I could not control. It was an _awful_ time in my life. I was so ashamed of myself for thinking that way and I couldn't bring myself to look in the mirror for a year. I later found out I had OCD, which came as a relief.


I can definitely relate. You wouldn't believe how relieved I felt when I had a name for what was going on in my head.


----------



## mysterioussoul (Jul 17, 2010)

i have random sexual and violent thoughts as well. i would just be doing something and an image would just flash up in my head. fortunately for me i noticed that it's been getting less frequent.


----------



## mastercowboy (Sep 11, 2012)

I have them from time to time. I just try not to focus on them when they come or i i think something else and they fade away gradually. Mostly i am thinking violent about people that hurt me in past, not fictional.


----------



## Wizard Lizard (Aug 25, 2015)




----------



## WanderingSoul (Apr 22, 2012)

Would probably be classified as Pure O, but honestly I think everyone gets violent and sexual thoughts all the time. Everyone is an animal underneath the thin veneer of humanity. Most people just know how not to act on them or freak out over them.


----------



## panda7 (Aug 5, 2015)

I have OCD and I often do get intrusive/negative thoughts, like harming my family members, doing something grotesque in public, or suddenly going berserk and just literally destroying everything around me. It really does make me feel bad and depressed at times, but other times I get used to it because I learn that they are just simply thoughts and at least I don't act upon them in reality. Also, having OCD and dealing with loneliness, overthinking is my devil.


----------

